# What Bike??



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am looking to start cycling as my new job is offering the cycle scheme as part of its benefits package! 

I am 5ft 6 and am overweight due to committing to the stereotypical University lifestyle (I let myself go)  

I am hoping to stick to roads, paths etc but might like the option to do light trails like bridleways or light forest with constructed paths. 

What would you suggest? The scheme is for up to £1000! but I would probably like to spend between £500-£700. 

Any tips on training programme for weight loss? I am following the P90X challenge at the moment and seeing results but want some variety! 

Thanks in advance! 

Matthew


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Some decent companies to bear in mind when looking: 

Cboardman 
Kona
Orange
Marin
Carrera 
Dmr
Specialized


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just got a Boardman Team Carbon on the Cycle2Work scheme and it's a brilliant bike, but strictly road (£999 too). The Boardman Hybrid Team fits the bill, and is a very nice bike http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992033_langId_-1_categoryId_165534

The Boardman Hybrid Pro is a stunning bike, but £999 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992033_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Road bikes with skinny tyres are for gays, plus you will be buying the tour de france outfit no doubt, get a mountain type hybrid thing much more manly!, i have a cube bike, was a lot of money at 600 quid but its been superb, no faults at all in the two years


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Deniance said:


> Road bikes with skinny tyres are for gays


Oh, I didn't know this? Can someone else confirm? I'm straight but ride a road bike. I might need to sell it and buy a more manly bike. But then when I go for a 70 mile ride I might regret getting a manly bike with fat tyres and flat bars. I'm confused now 

:lol::lol:


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jem said:


> I've just got a Boardman Team Carbon on the Cycle2Work scheme and it's a brilliant bike, but strictly road (£999 too). The Boardman Hybrid Team fits the bill, and is a very nice bike http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992033_langId_-1_categoryId_165534
> 
> The Boardman Hybrid Pro is a stunning bike, but £999 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992033_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


These were my favourite choice until I found out that Halfords don't participate in the cyclescheme My company offers


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

matt.allen123 said:


> These were my favourite choice until I found out that Halfords don't participate in the cyclescheme My company offers


That's a shame, the Boardman bikes are very nice and certainly not 'Halfords' rubbish as many assume. But for what you intend to use the bike for a Hybrid would be ideal.


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jem said:


> That's a shame, the Boardman bikes are very nice and certainly not 'Halfords' rubbish as many assume. But for what you intend to use the bike for a Hybrid would be ideal.


Is there a similar bike from a different brand you could suggest? I am completely new to this and its blowing my mind :doublesho


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Go to Evans cycles if one near you and have a look at bikes on the website. I started a year ago after not being on a bike for 25 years. I got a £500 hardtail (front suspension only) Spezalized Hardrock . Great bike. I use it on trials mostly flat and on the road. Started doing 5 miles twice a week then 10 and so on. Now a year later I am doing 50/60 miles and bought a road bike 3 months ago so joined a club and do club rides now twice a week. Best thing I ever did and only regret I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats impressive Carrera2s :thumb:

Im afraid im not lucky enough to have one local! Ill pop to my local cycle shop and see what they have to offer! I know they specialise in Felt bikes but not to sure about them? Specialized are stocked locally swell!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Matt!
£500 is enough to pay and a great place to start. Hope you get sorted and enjoy. It's great on a bike you see things differently. And now the better weather is with us.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

matt.allen123 said:


> Is there a similar bike from a different brand you could suggest? I am completely new to this and its blowing my mind :doublesho


This could be on option http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/town/recreation/fx/7_4_fx_disc/#

The choice is huge though, and even more so with hybrids as you have very road biased bikes through to what is basically a hard tail mountain bike with more road friendly tyres, and everything in between.


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jem that looks like a winner! I think I'm biased towards road more so than off-road.

Thanks Carrera2s! Im hoping to get into it! I just need to stay motivated! But I'm planning on using the strava app which will track my progress and hopefully keep me going! Plus its one more thing to detail at the weekend


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Get yourself an onone like the Inbred would be perfect for you with 130mm forks, looks second hand they go cheap I sold one awhile back for 270. When you get one you could change the tyres around for road tyres and mtb so you can have the full allround bike, a road bike will Restrict you to the road but this will let you try it all an with the right tyres the frame lets you go for it on the road.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

http://bit.ly/1kNSa56 
This is a good one


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have a look at all the run of the mill stuff like specialized etc then find a dealer who sells CUBE. I bought one 3 years back , spent about £600 and the build quality is way ahead of most bikes I've seen. Really nice bikes.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Rollinlow said:


> http://bit.ly/1kNSa56
> This is a good one


You can't buy used bikes to on the cycle to work scheme. Also for what Matt plans on using the bike for front suspension will be more of a hindrance than a benefit. A 29er Mountain bike could be an option, but still hard work on road.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

chippy1970 said:


> Have a look at all the run of the mill stuff like specialized etc then find a dealer who sells CUBE. I bought one 3 years back , spent about £600 and the build quality is way ahead of most bikes I've seen. Really nice bikes.


Have to agree, CUBE are very nice!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Cube arnt amazing might aswell say carrera on the side that's all they are buy second hand you'll be a lot better off, an front suspesion will be fine most under 140 forks have lockout.
You never know what type of rider you are until you try all sides of the sport.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

cube are not the best although very fashionable among the mtb'ers I had an orange five now that imo was a beast of a bike, as already been said buy second hand and get a saving that way youll loose less and get a better bike.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> cube are not the best.


What makes them 'not the best?'


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

The CUBE Hyde bikes look good, http://www.tweekscycles.com/bikes/hybrids-city-bikes/cube-hyde-race-hybrid-bike-2014


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Jem said:


> What makes them 'not the best?'


I personally think there over hyped copies of other brands, IMO I'd stick to specialized, marin or trek for main stream bikes or on one for something a little different.. 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOLURCHX5/on-one-lurcher-sram-x5-mountainbike


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> I personally think there over hyped copies of other brands, IMO I'd stick to specialized, marin or trek for main stream bikes or on one for something a little different..
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOLURCHX5/on-one-lurcher-sram-x5-mountainbike


That would be nigh on useless for someone who is going to be predominantly using the bike on road. It's like recommending a Land Rover to someone looking for a track day car.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry saw this in your first post

*I am hoping to stick to roads, paths etc but might like the option to do light trails like bridleways or light forest with constructed paths. *

You could change the tyres.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I have this http://m.evanscycles.com/products/hoy/shizuoka-003-2014-hybrid-bike-ec051520 for my daily 5mile ride, used it on canal paths for 20+ miles and it never let me down, very smooth ride, light, good brakes. I've chosen this after riding 5 other bikes at evans


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

don't forget to budget for other things like clothing, and protective gear, helmet, gloves etc. Plus then any other odds and sods, tools, bottles, lights etc etc - all dependant on how / when you are going to use it of course.

cycling is a fantastic way to get / stay fit. also saves you money on fuel, saves additional cars on the roads, makes you look attractive and, I heard the other day, could actually be a cure for cancer !!

some of the above is not true....


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Audriulis said:


> I have this http://m.evanscycles.com/products/hoy/shizuoka-003-2014-hybrid-bike-ec051520 for my daily 5mile ride, used it on canal paths for 20+ miles and it never let me down, very smooth ride, light, good brakes. I've chosen this after riding 5 other bikes at evans


Looks nice that.

One thing to remember is very few bike manufactures actually make much, if anything, of their bikes. The groupset and brakes will be from Shimano, SRAM, FSA etc, wheels will be either cheap unbranded or from the likes of Shimano, Mavic and Easton. Even if the parts like the stem and seat post have the bike manufacturer's logo on, chances are they are made by someone else. Some even out source the frame.

My last road bike started as a second hand Claude Butler I bought very cheaply, the frame itself was half decent, everything else was utter rubbish, so I changed everything apart from the frame and forks, (Shimano wheels, Shimano Tiagra groupset, Continental tyres etc) and it became a damn nice bike.

My new Boardman Team Carbon has no parts at all that are made by Boardman, the frame is made by Axman, the groupset is Shimano/FSA, wheels Mavic and although branded as Boardman, the stem and seatpin are made by Ritchey. But the frame is designed and built to Boardmans specifications and they choose the parts that go onto the bike.

So really when choosing a bike, how it fits you is important and this is largely dictated by the frame geometry. Bear in mind the frame size is simply a guide and while one 53cm frame may fit perfectly another may be too big or too small. Also you may find two bike which fit well but one will feel sporty and aggressive and the other more laid back. Which is better is a matter of opinion.

All that said, in the £500-£1000 range the vast majority of bikes are good bikes, well equipped and will serve you well. It really comes down to what you like the look of and if it's comfortable for you.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Road, some paths and bridle ways? All suggests a cyclocross bike to me. You don't have to do cyclocross racing to appreciate these. Road size wheels, 35mm knobbly or 28mm smooth. Generally have rack mounts for panniers and touring.

This is nice http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/crosslight/five-t

As is this

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/specialized_tricross_triple_road_bike_2014-ID_61892


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Looks nice that.
> 
> One thing to remember is very few bike manufactures actually make much, if anything, of their bikes. The groupset and brakes will be from Shimano, SRAM, FSA etc, wheels will be either cheap unbranded or from the likes of Shimano, Mavic and Easton. Even if the parts like the stem and seat post have the bike manufacturer's logo on, chances are they are made by someone else. Some even out source the frame.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, geometry is the most important criteria when choosing a bike, thats why I always recommend to ride the bike first, as I always choose bike online and most of times it doesn't fit me, and I end up buying something else lol :wall:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

pinch said:


> Road, some paths and bridle ways? All suggests a cyclocross bike to me. You don't have to do cyclocross racing to appreciate these. Road size wheels, 35mm knobbly or 28mm smooth. Generally have rack mounts for panniers and touring.
> 
> This is nice http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/crosslight/five-t
> 
> ...


That's not a bad shout :thumb:


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey sorry for the lack of replies! all the help is very much appreciated!

I am looking at some cyclocross bikes now! but am very tempted with:

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/12858/mekk-poggio-15-sora-racing-road-bike-2013-sale

As it looks like a very good buy! 
and:

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/9782/cannondale-caad8-sora-racing-road-bike-2013-sale

But the specialized tricross is next on my list to try


----------

